# Snow Leopard - Networking Question



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

I just finished installing 'Snow Leopard' on my MacBook Pro and everything is working great with the exception that I no longer seem to be able to connect with PC's in the house. 

Did I miss something and the ability to connect with other machines has been removed or has it been moved somewhere that I can not find.


----------



## dthreet (Jun 6, 2006)

I have Snow Leopard installed. I am not sure how you have your system setup but it works the same for me. I just went to the finder and pressed command + K. I just the put the IP address to my PC and it lets me network map the drives.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Having this same problem myself... My Windows PC used to show up in the Finder, but it hasn't since upgrading to Snow Leopard.


----------



## tvjay (Sep 26, 2007)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Having this same problem myself... My Windows PC used to show up in the Finder, but it hasn't since upgrading to Snow Leopard.


I haven't been able to map my laptop (Windows XP) since I got my brand new Mac but I have been able to map my Freenas (BSD) box.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

FYI,

The mapping trick seems to work (using Samba instead of finding the server)... so I'm not sure what the other deal is.

At first I thought it was just local name resolution not working, but even with IP I can't "find" the server... but as long as I can map drives directly with Samba, then as a workaround I can still access my shared PC drives and all will be ok.

It's just weird that something changed, and the PC doesn't show in Finder anymore.


----------



## tvjay (Sep 26, 2007)

Using "smb://10.1.1.102/documents" does not work for me, any other ideas on how to make my Mac see my XP laptop? I know for a fact that sharing is enabled as my old PC used to access files from my laptop just fine.


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

I'm told to put the name of the Workgroup in the WINS tab and you should 'find' the PCs from the Mac.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

CoriBright said:


> I'm told to put the name of the Workgroup in the WINS tab and you should 'find' the PCs from the Mac.


Yeah... I did that, and that's how I got it working with Leopard. Unfortunately something has changed, and that no longer matters.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Crazy of crazies...

My Windows XP computer started showing up all of a sudden in finder by its computer name again, like it used to before I upgraded to Snow Leopard... and I'm also able to connect to it again through Finder just like I used to.

I swear I've done nothing to accomplish this... so I'm clueless as to why it stopped for a while, and why it started working again.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

I've always found networking with Macs and PCs to be hit or miss. Sometimes they see each other, sometimes they don't. My solution was to eliminate PCs. :lol: (just kidding, I do still have a couple).



tvjay said:


> Using "smb://10.1.1.102/documents" does not work for me, any other ideas on how to make my Mac see my XP laptop? I know for a fact that sharing is enabled as my old PC used to access files from my laptop just fine.


Try taking the "/documents" off and see if you can connect using just the IP. Also, are you sure the IP is x.*1*.1.x and not x.*0*.1.x?

Also, make sure you have file and print sharing turned on and at least one folder shared on the PC you're trying to connect to.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

CoriBright said:


> I'm told to put the name of the Workgroup in the WINS tab and you should 'find' the PCs from the Mac.


Tried that too. Doesn't seem to make much of a difference. Still works sometimes and doesn't others. It also doesn't seem to "hold" any input in there. If I go back and check later, the Workgroup name I input is gone.


----------

